# Memorial Day T trip report



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Fished the MBGFC Memorial Day Tourn. this weekend. Last time I checked the calcutta board there was right at $450k wagered!! Crew was basically all family, my girls, my sister and her kids as well as a few nephews other relatives. Great crew, great to all be together! as a few of them will start college this fall.

I don’t ever remember seeing a Roff’s that showed so many opportunities, blue water appeared to be just about everywhere! Dawn on Saturday found us down near Lloyd’s Ridge over 130 miles from OB. Scattered weeds made trolling next to impossible with no evidence of the grass having formed up. Around noon we made the call to run to Deepwater Nautilus. When we got there another tournament boat was fighting a blue so things looked good. Wound up with 5 yellowfin with largest being near 60 lbs or so. Spent night under a sea anchor for some much needed rest.

Sunday we trolled north on a line that Roff’s showed, found some grass that had formed up but could not turn it into a bite. Around 2 pm in open water, the center rigger goes off and a mid size blue starts tailwalking in the rear of our propwash. Everyone starts screaming and we start getting my daughter settled in the chair and then the fish is off?!?!?!?!?!? Everyone got to see the marlin jumping, so that was cool, but man was it heart breaking to lose! Oh well, that’s fishing.

Ended the trip with the 5 YF. As we came thru the pass it looked like a boat parade of some of the nicest sportfishing yachts/boats I have ever seen, man what a turnout!!! As always, MBGFC puts on a first class event!!

We heard a fellow Mississippian caught 5 blues way to the SW!! No doubt a lot of boats were able to put the hurt on them! Congrats to them all! 

Now time to lick my wounds and replenish the tournament fund cookie jar so we can fish another!!

Robert










My "Pit Crew"










My 17 year old daughter fighting one of the tuna









My nephew and daughter with tuna









My oldest and one of her tuna (they were all cookie cutter images of one another!)









DW Nautilus










Running in


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE!!!! I have never been fishing on a boat with a TV! (Pic #3) You have a nice set up there. Thanks for the post.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Good report Robert, was hoping you could use the flying gaff on a big girl....Great pictures as always. Tommy must have uglied the marlin off! Glad the kids got to see the tail-walking. See ya this week


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report Robert and awesome pics! Looks like everyone had a blast.


----------



## PoolBoy074 (May 2, 2012)

great job!!!! beautiful boat!!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang Robert, nice ride! Fair step up from the Green-E. Looks like ya'll had fun to boot....


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Parade of boats with yours right there in the mix! good stuff!


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Sounds like A great time with family!! What did you catch the yellowfin on?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

reeldog80 said:


> Sounds like A great time with family!! What did you catch the yellowfin on?



Otto: All the YF were caught chunking, it's a shame your getting married, I guess that means the SeaVee is for sale?


----------



## Outa Line II (Nov 19, 2007)

Robert, your neighbor to your starboard side at Sportsman's here..Sounds like a good time...Was counting on you winning the tuna division tho!!Will see you this weekend if your down...My son graduated HS last Friday nite and had to miss the Mem Day Tournament for the first time in 10 years...See Ya..Ricky


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Outa Line II said:


> Robert, your neighbor to your starboard side at Sportsman's here..


Next time you see me, flag me down and lets shake hands.


Robert


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

that's the way to go to the rigs rite there, I don't think I'd ever want to leave on a boat like that. Reeling in a fat tuna with the flatscreen in the background, awesome.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Great photos, Commander:

We had the 32 Regulator over at Sportsmans but we were so busy with tournament prep stuff that I didn't have time to stop by and wish you well in the tournament. Sorry you didn't get the big one, but the weather and water was so nice it was worth it. MBGFC is so well done that it is truly a pleasure to fish out of Orange Beach! You'll get the big one before long!

Matt


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

HaHa Robert! She is actually a great catch and is coming out for Tuna/snapper this weekend! (weather dependent). Oh yeah, I was smart and proposed on the Sea Vee, so no chance of her getting sold soon due to sentimental value! ;-P

PS: She is in love with your boat and has given me complete permission to buy one as soon as I save up enough pennies! By my calculations that will be somewhere around the year 2095AD!


----------



## FATSTACKS (Jun 30, 2011)

I am so jealous! It is great to see a family like yours fishing together! I have five (5) boys and one (1) girl (one wife) and I look forward to your posts all the time! The pictures are great, the Viking is a dream, but the fun you guys have must be awesome!!! Keep up the good work and if you ever need an endentured servant to crew, I am available.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Robert it was good seeing you at sportsmans on monday on my way out. Congrats on lots of fun and especially being able to do it all with family. Pretty darn special. Congrats again and go get em again soon.


----------

